# Shell Cordovan Cracking



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

This may have been addressed in some past threads, but I was wondering if there is anything that can be done for shell once it starts to develop cracks (some white showing through) in the creases. I bought an older pair of shell shoes that I was hoping I could save, but they may be a lost cause.

Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> This may have been addressed in some past threads, but I was wondering if there is anything that can be done for shell once it starts to develop cracks (some white showing through) in the creases. I bought an older pair of shell shoes that I was hoping I could save, but they may be a lost cause.
> 
> Thanks.


it would be helpful if you post picture


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Uncle, as you may recall, I am not known for my picture-taking (and posting) skills. I apologize for the poor quality, but I think this captures the "problem" area well enough to give you an idea. The cracks are slightly whiter than they appear in the photo when I flex my foot.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas Ron_A, methinks those horses are on their last legs. When shell or calf, for that matter, begins to crack and split, there is really nothing that can be done. The humane thing, as they endure their last days, is to give them a good rub down and take them for gentle walks in the country, on warm, sunny afternoons. As the cracks become real by gawd tears and the shoes have expired, bury them and perhaps have your local cobbler come out and say a few words over the site!  Just having a bit of fun but, seriously, they are gone.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas Ron_A, methinks those horses are on their last legs. When shell or calf, for that matter, begins to crack and split, there is really nothing that can be done. The humane thing, as they endure their last days, is to give them a good rub down and take them for gentle walks in the country, on warm, sunny afternoons. As the cracks become real by gawd tears and the shoes have expired, bury them and perhaps have your local cobbler come out and say a few words over the site!  Just having a bit of fun but, seriously, they are gone.


Yeah--what he said. The only cracked footwear I still have is my first pair of custom boots. As a teenager, I saved and saved until I could afford to have them made--then, promptly beat the hell out of them for ~10 years without giving them any care.  They dried out and started to crack. I don't wear them, but do keep them out of sentimentality.

Cracks can be minimized somewhat by hydrating the leather, but they cannot be repaired.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Eagle, thanks for your comment. I am afraid you are right...I checked the shoes out a little more closely after returning home yesterday, and I think that they're beyond repair. I probably will toss them. I tried using some leather conditioner a while back, which I thought had helped, but the cracking became much more apparent when I wore the shoes for an entire day. I guess the lesson to be learned here is "buyer beware" when purchasing "vintage" shell cordovan.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> Eagle, thanks for your comment. I am afraid you are right...I checked the shoes out a little more closely after returning home yesterday, and I think that they're beyond repair. I probably will toss them. I tried using some leather conditioner a while back, which I thought had helped, but the cracking became much more apparent when I wore the shoes for an entire day. I guess the lesson to be learned here is "buyer beware" when purchasing "vintage" shell cordovan.


Not so fast!!! Do a search on boning, deerbone, shell, etc. Bengal Stripe has a method for repairing cracks in shell involving either a bone or spoon and shoe cream. Don't toss them yet.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip -- I will give that a try (with a spoon rather than a deer bone). Here is a link to the thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=93126


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> Thanks for the tip -- I will give that a try (with a spoon rather than a deer bone). Here is a link to the thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=93126


That method is atctually for deeper scuffs not actual cuts/tears in the leather. I had a pair of florshiem shell wingtips that I got new, but were dried out and the left shoe cracked (small tears through the leather like yours in 3-4 locations on the vamp) after 2 wears. I could have have kept them as beater shoes but I ended up donating them.


----------



## odub (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a vintage pair of shell Imperials with a half-inch crack. Can't be glued b/c it's on a flex point so it'll just open back up whenever I walk in them. 


These are well-loved, I'm ok with them being beat but I'm wondering: can you stitch a crack like this closed? From the looks of it, I can't see why you shouldn't be able to do it and part of me thinks that it would look kind of charming with a small stitch on the vamp.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

odub said:


> it would look kind of charming with a small stitch on the vamp.


Ummm...no.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Prince Charles has his shoes patched.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
How far should one go to save an old friend? His wearing of those shoe is but one of the reasons I respect the honorable Prince! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

OTOH, HRH's shoes are bespoke ones that fit him to a T, likely made by Lobb, and broken in over decades now. He could afford to replace them, but a new pair wouldn't be the same.

And, in any case, this approach wouldn't work for odub. If shell is dried out enough that it's cracking, it wouldn't take a patch or a stitch repair, especially at a flex point. The stitches would just tear out.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

If you guys like Chuck's shoes, you'll love his Barbour:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...e-makings-of-a-patchwork-Prince-of-Wales.html

Not for a second do I think he actually tore that Barbour to shreds (it's the worst I've ever seen). Someone else did, or he cut it up with scissors.


----------

